# Decoder install question



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Just trying to find out if anyone knows if there is room in this loco for decoder. 

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Model-Power-HO-0-4-0-Loco-CP-p/mdp-96507.htm


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

That's kind of putting lipstick on a pig. Sure the price of the loco is attaractive, but I wouldn't intend to convert it to DCC. It probably needs lots of work to do so. I notice that even Model Power doesn't offer that particular model in a DCC version.

I don't see anyone else making a 0-4-0 at the moment, but I'd wait until I could get a better quality model to install it in.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

If that is the one I think it is you can do it by hard wiring an N scale decoder into the boiler. The downside to doing that is you will need to remove the weight. Without the weight then that locomotive will have no pulling power. My suggestion if you are set on making that DCC is to find a 34 foot box car and place an inexpensive decoder in it. NCE makes some for under $15. Issue is that now you always need the box car connected.


----------



## cesar.14bis (May 30, 2018)

Have you ever tried to take apart this locomotive? Once I tried without sucess. Can you help me?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

cesar.14bis said:


> Have you ever tried to take apart this locomotive? Once I tried without sucess. Can you help me?


Cesar -- rather than dredge up these old threads, why not start one of your own, perhaps with the title "Help with Disassembling a Steam Locomotive" or some such.


----------

